# Luna Kidded



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

A single doeling, but she's perfect. It was 60 outside so I let the girls out for a little while. Luna was running around eating, so I thought I would have some time to get some hay and bring it back. I was gone about an hour and when I went to check on them she was nursing a little doeling. I was worried she wouldn't know what to do but she is a great mom. The baby was clean and she passed everything.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dont you just love those sneaky Mamas!! They are both lovely, congrats!
Good job Luna.


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

:birthday: Little doe!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww she's gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Love red doelings


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's beautiful!! I love her thick little body...definately a baby I could cuddle 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute!!! I bet she was just waiting for you to leave so you wouldn't worry. Such a good momma!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks everybody! We think she's pretty cute. My 4 yr old has even given her a name, pizza cutter. I don't know how he came up with that, but I'm hoping he changes his mind.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats on the little beauty


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Pizza Cutter is a cute name. Who doesn't love Pizza


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

crocee said:


> Hey Pizza Cutter is a cute name. Who doesn't love Pizza


:ROFL::thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's beautiful! Congrats! And great job to the mama! She must have really gotten busy after you left! Figures right? lol So glad it all worked well, and those new mom's sure amaze me by how their motherly instincts kick in


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Aww sooo stinkin cute! Pizza cutter is a good name my daughter named a kid pizza rice once...lol


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

This morning I asked my son about the name (hoping he would forget the name Pizza Cutter). It went a little something like this..

Me: So, what do you think we should name the new baby?

DS: Pizza Cutter

Me: Pizza Cutter is a cute name, but are there any other names you like?

DS: Hmm... Cheese Cutter!

Me: You know what? Pizza Cutter is a really good name!

So here are some pictures I took of Pizza Cutter this morning


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Your a good mom to ask him again,, ( HUGS ).. Also, just love the pictures of Ms Pizza Cutter here and her mom did a great job delievering.. Keepers all the way around,, looking foreward to hearing & seeing the rest of your girls post on here when their time is due..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think that name is adorable. No other goats will have the same name. 

I tell you she is one beautiful looking doe. I can not believe how long those legs are, and straight and deep bodied she is. Even a nice chest on her. WOW she will be one stunning doe if she keeps looking like this.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow she is a thick built little thing! 
What a pretty girl pizza cutter is! 
Congrats.^-^


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

You can always call her PC for short. lol She sure is a beauty.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Unique names are so hard to come by and I think this one fits her perfectly.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

She is adorable! Mommy is so pretty! I want them both!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous baby !! Momma looks so proud 
Congrats


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Hahaha that name is classic! My daughter is 2 and she just loves the baby goats! She calls them all her babies and pets them. Babes is so cute! Congrats!!!


----------

